# Aqua nano 40 light upgrade help



## malawistu (30 Aug 2018)

Hi my wife has just got me a aqua nano 4p after almost 5 years without a tank due to health/work/money/time/house size anyway i have picked up a jbl co2 system with solenoid got ferts and substrate keeping easy ish to keep plants to start with my problem is that as good as the led light that comes with the tank it only realy hits half the tank so im looking to upgrade my light but dont want to get something ott or something just as bad any ideas without breaking the bank would something like a 
TMC AquaRay Mini LED 400 - Tile be any good ?


----------



## Joe Turner (11 Sep 2018)

The Tmc mini 400 is a cracking light, but won't suffice your needs in the aqua nano 40 in my opinion. Better suited to something in the 20-30 litre range.

If you can stretch the budget a little further, a Tmc 1500 tile will give you ample Par to grow most species, offering more control. Should be able to pick up one second hand, or put a request ad on the classified section here.

Alternatively, look at the Chihiros a series LED range, you'd need the 40cm version. C02 supermarket have some well priced units, probably under 50 pounds. Comes with a dimmer! Good luck! 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashley Hunter (13 Feb 2019)

I have just got this tank too and I am wanting to upgrade my lighting what did you go for and any other suggestions I am hoping to keep to a budget to under £60 if possible. It is fairly densely planted at the moment and my rotala rotundifolia is just not keeping the red colour - Co2 levels are spot on so I have this down to the light intensity. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joe Turner (14 Feb 2019)

Ashley Hunter said:


> I have just got this tank too and I am wanting to upgrade my lighting what did you go for and any other suggestions I am hoping to keep to a budget to under £60 if possible. It is fairly densely planted at the moment and my rotala rotundifolia is just not keeping the red colour - Co2 levels are spot on so I have this down to the light intensity. Thanks in advance.



You should keep an eye on the Classified section of the forum, plenty of lights avaiable within your price range!

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...400-controller-lighting-suspension-kit.56680/

This set would be great to encourage reds in your rotundifolia, well priced with the controller too!

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Ashley Hunter (14 Feb 2019)

Thanks for your reply Joe, that link does not work unfortunately. 

I am now going to check out the classified section and have a look. 


Thanks, Ash


----------



## sparkyweasel (14 Feb 2019)

Hi Ash, I think you need a certain number of posts (maybe 25, I'm not sure) before you can access the 'For Sale' section, including Joe's link. Stick around, the posts soon add up.


----------



## Ashley Hunter (14 Feb 2019)

Thanks for letting me know, just spent the last 10 minutes trying to find it haha. 

I will make sure i post some stuff


----------

